# IGF-LR3 Bridge



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking to bridge IGF-LR3 between my current dbol kick start,test-e/mast-e course to next cycle test-e and deca,dbold kicker again!

On course for 12 weeks atm. 5.5 weeks into it already.

Looking into doing 40mcg IGF from start of pct stage all the way up to next cycle which would mean being on IGF solid for 12weeks.

Doing it only 5 days a week on training days. Days off leaving off IGF.

Any advice as ive researched and seems really good to go. Few people i know have bridged with this and found it amazing! They are currently on 80mcg a day but ill start lower as 1st time!

Thanks


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I was always told to run igf for the maximum of 60 days. Though I haven't used igf yet, I'm looking in to it. Wil be watching this topic as I was thinking the same.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

im interested in this too. have heard good things about bridging with igf-1


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Was planning on HGH but igf-lr3 is the best bet for bridging!


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok so I think I've planned this out ok.

Thought I would post here incase they way I want to run it is wrong!

Basically im currently doing a test e and mast e course.

I'm thinking of starting the igf the monday after my last test&mast jab and running through pct for 7weeks I'll then come off igf for 3 weeks so in these 3weeks I'll be doing nothing I'll then go back on for a further 7weeks untill my deca&test course starts in winter.

Running 40mcg for 5days a week which are the training days!

Any info or help would be really helpful.

Cheers


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

can't help much but accidentally got some igf-1 Lr3,... thinking doing the same too!

but sorry for asking stupid question: why you can't do it on cycle or at the end of the cycle?


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm planning on doing it between courses to build new tissue for the next course also. Just or convenient to bridge for me!


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

then I think I will have it at the last 40 days of my cycle, I am gonna do HCG anyway.


----------

